

Next generation of Service Status Dashboards - mmjames

Hey Guys,<p>I am starting a project at work (ISP) to create a service status dashboard. Something along the lines of what Heroku, AWS and Azure have.<p>I have a free reign on this and no deadline (yes I know this can be dangerous to have!). Anyhow, the two main things that I would like better with dashboards in general is to have them customized to your own services, so you only see information related to what impacts upon you. Also I think status change notifications would be cool too.<p>But apart from that I don't have many ideas, what do you guys think? Is there anything you have wised a service status dashboard has had as a feature when you were using it?<p>What would the next generation of service status dashboards look like?<p>Do you have an opinion on the status dashboards I mentioned as examples earlier?<p>Any and all comments are appreciated and welcome!
======
pplante
You might want to check out <http://www.stashboard.org/> and
<http://shopify.github.com/dashing/>

Those are rather simple to setup. Dashing is more of a generic dashboard, but
its rather pretty.

~~~
mmjames
Thanks for the links, they look really good. I didn't know about these two.
I'll take a look at them later today.

On the alerting and customization, do you think it's a good direction for
these kind of dashboards?

